# Wooden Moulding Planes



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

My wife's grandfather gave me some of his moulding planes this past weekend. The box includes two pair of hollows and rounds (#5 and #16), 1/4" and 3/8" bead profiles and a 1" skew rabbet. I'm a very lucky grandson-in-law.

I've already got the #5s tuned up and cutting. They are all in fantastic condition for their age except for the #16 round. At some point, someone reshaped the sole and iron into a pointed arc, like the end of a football. I'd like to return it to its original profile if possible. I'm confident I can reshape the sole and iron, but I worry that this will open the throat too much. Any suggestions? Should I just be grateful for what I have recieved and leave it alone?


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd leave it like that. It might end up being useful. I have a full set of hollows and rounds, and many profile molding planes. Most of mine came off ebay for less than 20 bucks, and I do use them. 16s are not hard to find on ebay if you need one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I also would leave as is. But I would also go ahead and make a new match for it.


----------

